# C4 Gas Mask



## future_soldier (29 Feb 2004)

Hey,

My question is regarding the regular issue NBC gas mask... the question simply is: why does it suck so much?
We were in the masks for maybe 20 minutes and everyone‘s was already all fogged up and seeing was extremeley difficult. Now this is just BMQ and we are doing station jobs like mopping and stuff, but in the field this would prove pretty detrimental to being able to shoot properly. Are there any things you can do to somehow decrease or limit the fogging of the mask?
This was really a problem when operating in MOPP4 (full suits/boots/gloves/mask) as there is much more body heat.


----------



## chrisf (29 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by future_soldier:
> [qb]detrimental to being able to shoot properly. Are there any things you can do to somehow decrease or limit the fogging of the mask?
> [/qb]


Make sure you have as size that fits properly, and make sure it‘s on your face properly, other then that, if it‘s going to fog, it‘s going to fog.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (29 Feb 2004)

The gas masks are still usable during a fight, as my SQ course did some machine-gun range firing with them on, and its still somewhat clear enough to shoot.

The real fun comes with the Gas Hut...   :evil:   

If you didn‘t receive a previously-enjoyed gas mask, you will notice the difference that the addition of tear-gas remnants will have to your comfort level...  Wash it very thoroughly.


----------



## garb811 (29 Feb 2004)

As others have stated, the mask does fog and this is part of the charm of being in MOPP4.  Don‘t worry though, if you really do any work in it degredation starts and you soon won‘t have any fluid in your body to sweat out so fog will be the least of your worries.  Do the following though, particularly if you got a used mask.

Check to make sure the valve which allows the air into the nose/mouth cup is on the opposite side from the canister.  It‘s designed to defog the mask by circulating the incoming air past the lenses, if the valve is on the same side of the mask as the cannister the air goes straight into the cup and your lenses will fog.  This usually happens when someone who doesn‘t know what they are doing swaps the canister from one side to the other.  Also, make sure someone hasn‘t messed with your mask by replacing the solid plastic plug, which should be on the cannister side of the cup, with a valve which allows air you breath out to enter the upper portion of your mask.  The air you exhale should leave the mask via the valve at the center of the lower front of your mask.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (29 Feb 2004)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that if you (or anyone else) happen to be left handed, be sure that you get an instructor to help you switch the filter openings, so that the filter cannister is on the right side of your mask...otherwise its a little interesting to aim a C7...


----------



## chrisf (29 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Kirkpatrick:
> [qb]If you didn‘t receive a previously-enjoyed gas mask, you will notice the difference that the addition of tear-gas remnants will have to your comfort level...  Wash it very thoroughly. [/qb]


The theory is they‘re supposed to be cleaned throughoughly when receiving or returning to stores.

On the subject of gas remenants, I‘d imagine this is secondary to sanitary concerns... especially if you‘ve ever seen what happens when some people go into the gas (For the information of future_soldier, what I‘m referring to is people with snot just pouring out of their noses and coughing like mad, or worse still throwing up, sometimes into the mask... don‘t let it frighten you though, some people just don‘t take the gas well, sometimes they‘re just nervous, personally, I cough a little, but that‘s about it)


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Feb 2004)

I hated getting a mask that had not been washed properly and then putting it on and the nose and eye‘s start running even berore you start   

Never had any prob.‘s with ther gas my self but as mentioned have seen some in a bad state after.
Funny to see but not.


----------



## gi jew (29 Feb 2004)

aslong as the mask fit correctly and wasn‘t ns like almost everything is in bmq then it was fine. mine didnt fog up even after running for 20 mins.  

oh well if you have to wear it in real life situation its prob to late anyways.


----------



## Roger (1 Mar 2004)

The C4 gas mask is known by many military as one of the world's best mask. First whether it is new or used you should inspect and clean all of the equipment you have received, I would suggest a good dish soap on the mask and then rinse two to three times in clean water. Then sit it on a towel to dry. 

Next inspect it and make sure it fits. After it is on (with no filer) cover the filter area with you palm and prevent the air from going in to the mask, your mask should collapse toward your face and not allow air in from around the seal on your face.

Now you have a clean fitted mask, it should not fog, the reason is when you breath in the air should come trough the mask from the filter opening across your eyes and then inside the mouth cone or inner mask to help prevent fogging, if it does not then the mask will fog. You might have a mask that has the intake flaps installed incorrectly or was switch for a left handed person like myself and not switched back.

Of course if you are running or doing section attacks in the summer it is hard to prevent fogging do to your sweat, I use a anti fog for scuba masks. But 90% of the time it does not fog.


----------



## jasonin20020 (1 Mar 2004)

another note is to check to see if the mod has been done to the mask


----------



## Gunnar (1 Mar 2004)

Dunno how good this will work, but something you do with scuba masks is to spit in them, rub the spit around the mask, then give it a quick rinse with water.  The saliva inhibits fogging, at least with scuba masks.  No idea if it will work for gas, but it‘s free to try....


----------



## Doug VT (1 Mar 2004)

The new mask is a **** of a lot better then the old black rubber one, but none of you new guys would have ever used that, maybe seen one in a surplus store.  Remember those ones Earl, and how nice the new ones were with the silicone!  So much more comfortable, and a much better seal.


----------



## MG34 (1 Mar 2004)

Like others here have said if it fogs up it doesn‘t fit properly,I have worn mine for 18hours at a time or longer with no fogging.Get your kit sorted out the life you save may be your own.


----------



## Spr.Earl (1 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Doug:
> [qb] The new mask is a **** of a lot better then the old black rubber one, but none of you new guys would have ever used that, maybe seen one in a surplus store.  Remember those ones Earl, and how nice the new ones were with the silicone!  So much more comfortable, and a much better seal. [/qb]


You have that right Doug!
I remember with the old ones where after wearing it for awhile and you took it off you had a black ring around your face from the rubber where your sweat reacted with it.   


Vision was only what you saw directly in front of you,you had no perifaral vision because the design of the lense‘s and mask.
Talking ah forget it!!

It did the job but was shite.

As for fogging the problem, it‘s caused by hyper-ventilation which is a normal reaction when we have something put over our face.We all do it instinctivly.The mask can only exhaust so much air through the valve while the remainder stay‘s untill it is exhausted and is warmer than the atmosphere outside of the mask.Better known as condensation.

It take‘s practice not to hyper-ventilate when wearing the mask,once you have mastered that you will have no problem‘s with fogging.
You should have been taught how to breath when wearing the mask.
Practice just breathing normaly with it and you will see the differance. 

The new mask‘s are 110% better!

Here‘s a little War Story for you.

In Weinright on Brigade Ex. I was a dump driver and in a hide when all of a sudden the horn‘s start going for a gas attack.
Well old Muggin‘s here get‘s his mask no prob but could not breath!I was sucking to beat h#%l and turning all shade‘s,vein‘s bulging etc. when my co-driver turns around see‘s me and fall‘s over laghing when he saw me.
Dopie me had forgotten to take out the dust plug for the canister LOL     
Yup they work very well with the dust plug out


----------



## Roger (1 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Doug:
> [qb] The new mask is a **** of a lot better then the old black rubber one, but none of you new guys would have ever used that, maybe seen one in a surplus store.  Remember those ones Earl, and how nice the new ones were with the silicone!  So much more comfortable, and a much better seal. [/qb]


I guess it is a Infantry mans right to gripe, but if they had the old mask, they would love the new one, especially since you could not drink water with the old one. I remember one summer in Hoinfels (fergot spelling) we did a 1500 metre advance to contact in our full NBCW gear, it was 30 degrees out and sunny, when I took of the mask you could pour the water out.


----------



## Spr.Earl (1 Mar 2004)

Chop,I forgot about the swimming pool that flooded under your chin with the old mask.   

LOL!


----------



## McInnes (3 Mar 2004)

I had a cold when I went into the gas hut. Good times good times...


----------



## Korus (3 Mar 2004)

> In Weinright on Brigade Ex. I was a dump driver and in a hide when all of a sudden the horn‘s start going for a gas attack.
> Well old Muggin‘s here get‘s his mask no prob but could not breath!I was sucking to beat h#%l and turning all shade‘s,vein‘s bulging etc. when my co-driver turns around see‘s me and fall‘s over laghing when he saw me.
> Dopie me had forgotten to take out the dust plug for the canister LOL
> Yup they work very well with the dust plug out


ROTFL!!! I know exactly what you‘re talking about there.. It‘s not fun at all!


----------



## leopard11 (3 Mar 2004)

Canadian M69-C3 Gas Mask


----------



## COBRA-6 (4 Dec 2004)

Little off topic, but does anyone know the effectiveness of the canister against various biological agents like plague, anthrax or smallpox?? I know some viruses are extremely tiny, so the question popped up in my mind... thanks!

Mike


----------



## chrisf (4 Dec 2004)

According to everything I've ever been taught on the subject, it's effective.


----------



## Big Foot (4 Dec 2004)

I realize I've only used my mask a few times on IAP but when i did use it, it was for 45 minutes on a sunny day in St-Jean, in the summer. For those of you who have experienced that, you know it's bloody hot. Anyways, as long as the nose cup is fitted properly, you shouldn't have a problem with fogging, I know I didn't. But man, the amount you swear wearing those... but I digress, not a bad mask. I still wear mine when going for runs once in a while.


----------



## DJFC2-5-2 (27 Jan 2005)

Late answer, but everyone saying that properly fitted mask won't fog are right. I instructed NBC classes and conducted numerous gas chamber exercises. The reason a mask would fog is part of your breath is coming out of the nose cup inside the mask instead of fully exiting the mask through the exit valve. The nose cup must be properly fitted on your face to avoid fogging.


----------



## Southby (27 Jan 2005)

in response to the fog issue, try the defogger spray you get for ski goggles. Or you could always try the saving method... You know when you need to shave but the mirror is misted up? if you put shaving cream on the mirror and whipe off eith a dry cloth it wont steam up, same should work for goggles....

But I'd stick to defogger spray


----------

